# Newfoundland moose



## mikwest074 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm planning a trip to Newfoundland to hunt moose in 2019. Anyone have any suggestions good or bad on a outfitter.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm going in 2018 with patey and sons


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I went in 2014 with Migule Mountain outfitters. I met some guys waiting for the ferry in North Sydney. When they asked where i was going they rolled their eyes and said good luck. That's pretty much how the trip went. No Moose, rude guides and spent the good portion of the week in the back seat of an extended cab pick up road hunting.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

pigeon said:


> I'm going in 2018 with patey and sons


Went with Patey in 2014 on the recommendation of folks that had hunted with them every other year or so since before the turn or the century. We were not disappointed. They take care of you from the time you get to base camp until you get back in your car to leave. The camp we hunted was definitely not 4-star and the guides were nowhere near chefs but the camp was warm, we could take a short, hot shower and there were plenty of snacks. Patey has multiple fly in camps on the Northern Peninsula and the base is not all that far from L'Anse aux Meadows so if you tag out early, we went 4 for 4, you might have time to check it out.

My son and I are going back this fall. I have a caribou tag and he will be after moose and maybe bear.

Check out Portland Creek Outfitters too. My BIL went there twice and the fellow he went with had been there at least once before that. They filled tags every time they went.

I also know a guy that hunted Pine Ridge Lodge and he was pleased but that was only one person on one hunt.

Unless your guides are real bozos this will not be your last Newfoundland hunt! FM


----------



## bouttime (May 20, 2010)

What is the average cost of one of these hunts if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I go to Alaska about every three years but this year will be 4. As much as I love Ak and the moose that live along with all the other critters. To me Newfoundland is a better way to go. Our trips to Ak only ran us about $ 3500.00 that was the whole trip and getting our meat back. We do it self guided, rent trucks and use canoes. However we would like to up grade to a flat bottom and mud motor. So we might drive this fall and leave it up there. 

Back to Newfoundland...I have no idea what guides cost...but the thing I like is you can drive there !! To me that makes world of difference. We process our own game when we can but not always. So by driving up we could bring more back..one of the limits of flying to Ak.

Just adding my .02 worth


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

bouttime said:


> What is the average cost of one of these hunts if you don't mind me asking?


Highly dependent on your expectations. The ones I have seen range from $5K to $10K US dollars depending on the size moose you are willing to settle on. Most operations will add on a bear for $1500 to $3K. Caribou licenses are dwindling every year and command a premium. $9K to $14K. These prices include meals, lodging, and a guide. 

While driving is an option it is a considerable hike. From my house near GR to where I will be hunting this year in Northern NL is 40 hours travel time according to google. Even if you drove straight through you would have to figure in stops and waiting on the ferry and add in a good 4-6 hours. We did the math for 3 guys in a motorhome 2 years ago and figured the cost was the same as flying and renting a vehicle. You don't need a vehicle so even with processing and shipping cost it comes close. 18 hours of travel vs 80-90 minimum was more than worth it to me.

I'm hunting with Mayflower Outfitters out of Roddickton this year with my brother. He's doing a Moose/Caribou combo and I'm going for a caribou. I took a 4 year old 9 point moose with them in 2015. They are on the low to middle side of pricing that I have seen. It is drive in not fly in. Acommodations are top notch with pinewood lodges with maid service, full time cook who's pretty damn good at making deserts, and 1 on 1 guiding. Camp is directly on the shore of a scenic lake. Your hunt depends on what you want out of it. Just want to kill something for meat and are in bad shape they'll road hunt. Want to walk and looking for a trophy they'll hunt with you til the last minute. Close to 100% on moose with a few trophys taken every year. Same with Stags with a few book animals taken.


----------

